# Current drinking



## Guest

What are you drinking? Currently...


----------



## Krummhorn

Water and iced tea mostly. Occasional diet soda (without aspartame). Coffee a couple times a week.


----------



## ptr

Afternoon Tea with my Scittish friend James McMillar and his wife!

Very delightful, especially my dear friend the cellphone agree!  (How else to update one's status on TC!)

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Well...seeing as you ask...

Salopian Brewery
Bulletproof

IPA. MASSIVE tropical fruit nose. Crisp, dry, quenching taste.

Fabulous bottle-conditioned beer from Shropshire.


----------



## Weston

Vegetable broth mostly these days. It's helping me lose weight. 

Once every couple or three years I'm gifted a bottle of Glenmorangie, a really nice treat that I try to stretch out over several months. Single malt remains my alcoholic sip of choice.


----------



## SixFootScowl

2-3 cups of coffee per day, water, fruit juice, fruit smoothies, herbal tea, occasional chocolate almond milk.


----------



## Antiquarian

Whisky, Tea (four or five cups a day---or more!), Bottled water, Red Wine. I seldom drink coffee, and I try to stay away from fizzy drinks.


----------



## Dr Johnson

First cup of tea of the day. Than which there is no finer. The cup that cheers but does not inebriate.

The cup that inebriates will come later.


----------



## breakup

I just got out of bed, it's morning, I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## Cosmos

Just woke up; having a glass of water before my typical cup of coffee [two spoonfuls of sugar, a splash of milk]

Livin' on the wild side here


----------



## Guest

Cosmos said:


> Just woke up; having a glass of water before my typical cup of coffee [two spoonfuls of sugar, a splash of milk]
> 
> Livin' on the wild side here


oh you crazy fool


----------



## Dr Johnson

Veuve Monsigny Champagne from Aldi (£9.99).

Not sure that I am quite as excited about it as these people but it's a drink.


----------



## Ukko

Taking 'now' to mean 'in this season', I've switched from Kentucky whiskey to gin and tequila highballs. Also, several micro and not-so-micro breweries package seasonal brews in 12-pack samplers in spring, summer and fall, and I am obligated to try them. I like nearly all of them, so am not expecting 'taster' offers.


----------



## Levanda

Dr Johnson said:


> Veuve Monsigny Champagne from Aldi (£9.99).
> 
> Not sure that I am quite as excited about it as these people but it's a drink.


Nah too expensive I enjoying from Aldi Soave less than £4. Well I work in restaurant I get plenty of wine pre business prices. I regret little it make me drink more because is cheap.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Levanda said:


> Nah too expensive I enjoying from Aldi Soave less than £4. Well I work in restaurant I get plenty of wine pre business prices. I regret little it make me drink more because is cheap.


I agree that the Veuve Monsigny Champagne is overpriced.


----------



## breakup

I take now as to mean right this minute, so "Taylor Cream Sherry" I buy it by the 4 liter bottle.


----------



## Pyotr

Right now I'm on a juice fast. The only thing I have consumed in the last few days is grape juice diluted 1/8 with water.


----------



## isorhythm

Coffee, so much coffee every day. 

I keep meaning to cut back, but it's hard.


----------



## schigolch

Right now, in this moment, horchata, very cold. Tiger nut "milk".


----------



## padraic

Coffee, water, beer, wine. Those are my four mainstays. Occasional tea.

In the summer months I go for light, low alcohol (yet still craft, not stupid Coors Light) brews and crisp sauvignon blancs.


----------



## Dr Johnson

^^

Indeed. It is certainly not the weather for claret. I'm not a huge fan of still white wine (although sauvignon blanc is far preferable to chardonnay) so I either drink rosé or sparkling wine of some sort. I have got a bit fed up with rosé recently so it's bring on the cava or cheap champagne.:cheers:


----------



## ptr

A wee dram of Highland Park 2013 Cask Strength Swedish Edition..

OooohYea! With a drop of natural spring water from a select spring up a Norwegian Fjord, the best non Islay Whiskey there is!

/ptr


----------



## Dr Johnson

The sun is over the yardarm (in fact it's raining here ) so I have opened tonight's drinking: The Adnams Selection Champagne, Brut.

Not bad but perhaps not "biscuity" enough.

Mention of Champagne always makes me think of this quote from Lily Bollinger:

*"I only drink Champagne when I'm happy, and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company, I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if I am not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it - unless I'm thirsty"
*
_Lily Bollinger_

Of course, she was in the happy position of owning the company.

Cheers!


----------



## Belowpar

Not

at least not this week.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> The sun is over the yardarm (in fact it's raining here ) so I have opened tonight's drinking: The Adnams Selection Champagne, Brut.
> 
> Not bad but perhaps not "biscuity" enough.
> 
> Mention of Champagne always makes me think of this quote from Lily Bollinger:
> 
> *"I only drink Champagne when I'm happy, and when I'm sad. Sometimes I drink it when I'm alone. When I have company, I consider it obligatory. I trifle with it if I am not hungry and drink it when I am. Otherwise I never touch it - unless I'm thirsty"
> *
> _Lily Bollinger_
> 
> Of course, she was in the happy position of owning the company.
> 
> Cheers!


Cheers! I'd heard about Adnams champers but never seen (or tasted it). TBH, I find champs rather more style than substance.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Cheers! I'd heard about Adnams champers but never seen (or tasted it). *TBH, I find champs rather more style than substance.*


All too often it is.


----------



## Dr Johnson

The sun has yet again crept over the yardarm (not that any sun is actually visible where I am) and I have opened a bottle of this.

This is much more like it.

By the way, I don't want my fellow forum members to think that I sybaritically drink champagne (even at the cheaper end of the market) every night. I'm just on a bit of a quest at the moment.

Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> The sun has yet again crept over the yardarm (not that any sun is actually visible where I am) and I have opened a bottle of this.
> 
> This is much more like it.
> 
> By the way, I don't want my fellow forum members to think that I sybaritically drink champagne (even at the cheaper end of the market) every night. I'm just on a bit of a quest at the moment.
> 
> Cheers! :cheers:


While I am aware that there are people who have discerning palates, I'm not one of them. To me either food and drink tastes good or it doesn't, there are no fine gradations. Hence I drink the inexpensive wine because I can't tell the difference, but this only applies to food and drink. In other areas I do notice slight differences in quality. However I do admire those who can tell the difference between the different years and qualities of wine and other foods.


----------



## Barbebleu

ptr said:


> A wee dram of Highland Park 2013 Cask Strength Swedish Edition..
> 
> OooohYea! With a drop of natural spring water from a select spring up a Norwegian Fjord, the best non Islay Whiskey there is!
> 
> /ptr


That would be whisky rather than whiskey!! but I do like your choice. I am currently drinking The Glenlivet (Founder's Reserve).


----------



## geralmar

Iced tea
Coca-Cola
Lemonade

I have an acute alcohol sensitivity, shared by Asians and American Indians, such that I have never had the pleasure of inebriation or "good feeling." Instead, if I drink more than a couple ounces, I get a splitting headache, turn bright red, my feet ache, and I fall over. The only beer I have ever experienced is root beer.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> While I am aware that there are people who have discerning palates, I'm not one of them. To me either food and drink tastes good or it doesn't, there are no fine gradations. Hence I drink the inexpensive wine because I can't tell the difference, but this only applies to food and drink. In other areas I do notice slight differences in quality. However I do admire those who can tell the difference between the different years and qualities of wine and other foods.


I don't have such a fine palate as to be able to do anything as clever as knowing the year of the wine I'm drinking. I just know what I like.

The champagne above tasted better to me because it had more of a "biscuity" quality: it tasted as though a drop of brandy was in each glass (it wasn't). That's what I was looking for. The previous champagne drunk on Tuesday night was very nice but lacked the "biscuity-ness" I was searching for.

Currently drinking tea, black, one sugar.

Good morning campers! :tiphat:


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> *Currently drinking tea, black, one sugar.*
> 
> Good morning campers! :tiphat:


Now you've got me thinking. Occasionally I'll have a cup of coffee but instead of using sugar to sweeten it, I use a half a shot of Creme de Cacao, it gives it a nice chocolaty flavor. Now I'm wondering what it will do in Tea?


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> Now you've got me thinking. Occasionally I'll have a cup of coffee but instead of using sugar to sweeten it, I use a half a shot of Creme de Cacao, it gives it a nice chocolaty flavor. Now I'm wondering what it will do in Tea?


There is only one way to find out: fearless experimentation. :cheers:


----------



## Couchie

Darjeeling First Flush. I drink about 3L of tea per day now ever since getting my Breville Tea Maker.


----------



## ptr

Martha Krieger Ökologisch Unfiltriert spitzenpils (Riedenburger Brauhaus)

Sweet, with a nice ending of fine Hops! Very traditional pils taste!

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

breakup said:


> [...] Creme de Cacao, [...] gives it a nice chocolaty flavor. Now I'm wondering what it will do in Tea?


Depends on how regularly you drink tea, I suppose, but my guess would be - turn you into a raging alcoholic?


----------



## breakup

TurnaboutVox said:


> Depends on how regularly you drink tea, I suppose, but my guess would be - turn you into a raging alcoholic?


Only if you are susceptible to becoming an alcoholic, not everyone is.


----------



## Guest

This red wine is 15%, which probably explains why I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## ptr

dogen said:


> This red wine is 15%, which probably explains why I can't remember the name of it.


This is why there are cellphones with cameras these days! 
So that You can post evidence in threads like this!









/ptr


----------



## Guest

ptr said:


> This is why there are cellphones with cameras these days!
> So that You can post evidence in threads like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /ptr


You've got no hope of that!







Le XV du President
Vin de Pays des Cotes Catalanes

I don't normally do French (oo er) but it was a gift.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

One glass of Chablis
One glass of Rosso di Montalcino
Several glasses of Kobnhavn tap water
One shot of espressokaffe...

...to accompany an excellent meal with Mrs. Vox


----------



## Guest

Oh bugger I've managed to upload a photo!


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

I've only had about a tea-cup full of alcoholic beverage in my entire life, but I think I should start drinking because people seem to suggest that it makes your problems go away. I think maybe I'll try drinking mimosas or something that actually have flavor and don't just taste like something that fell on the ground, rotted and was picked up by someone who was wily enough to try to sell it as an edible item.


----------



## breakup

Not drinking alcohol won't let you live longer, it will just seem longer. 

Alcohol doesn't help you live longer, you just won't care how long you live.


----------



## Cosmos

My aunt's hosting a murder mystery party game at her house, and it's Caribbean themed, so she's made several bottles of coquito

Coquito's like a Puerto Rican eggnog, coconut milk and sweetened condensed milk and cinnamon and nutmeg with tons of rum. It's a Christmas drink, so I'm not sure why she made these for the party instead of, say, Margaritas or Piña Coladas.


----------



## Badinerie

San Miguel and Glenfiddich 15 Year Old Solera... and Dick Dale has just come om my Telly playing Miserlou Wow!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> I've only had about a tea-cup full of alcoholic beverage in my entire life, but I think I should start drinking because people seem to suggest that it makes your problems go away. I think maybe I'll try drinking mimosas or something that actually have flavor and don't just taste like something that fell on the ground, rotted and was picked up by someone who was wily enough to try to sell it as an edible item.


If you'll pardon me giving you advice, I think that's a bad reason for drinking alcohol. It certainly won't make your problems go away, but it might make you unable to see them until it's too late. By that time one of your problems may well be alcohol.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Cosmos said:


> My aunt's hosting a murder mystery party game at her house, and it's Caribbean themed, so she's made several bottles of coquito
> 
> Coquito's like a Puerto Rican eggnog, coconut milk and sweetened condensed milk and cinnamon and nutmeg with tons of rum. It's a Christmas drink, so I'm not sure why she made these for the party instead of, say, Margaritas or Piña Coladas.


Hey, my family drinks that as well during the holidays. I've never had it but someone suggested I have some last christmas, however my sister intervened said that I'd be too much of a lightweight to tolerate it.



TurnaboutVox said:


> If you'll pardon me giving you advice, I think that's a bad reason for drinking alcohol. It certainly won't make your problems go away, but it might make you unable to see them until it's too late. By that time one of your problems may well be alcohol.


Of course it's a bad reason  I was being semi-sarcastic, I would try with the intention of it helping me to relax (probably an overall better experience than psychiatric drugs), but I don't really think it'll make anyone's problems go away.


----------



## Guest

Hardknott Queboid. Amber ale, belgian yeast, massive fruit flavour. 8% on a school night!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Of course it's a bad reason  I was being semi-sarcastic, I would try with the intention of it helping me to relax (probably an overall better experience than psychiatric drugs), but I don't really think it'll make anyone's problems go away.


Pardon me then - I failed to detect it, or at least I wrongly thought I perceived semi-seriousness.

Would you think of trying psychotropic medication before trying talking or relaxation methods, incidentally?


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Pardon me then - I failed to detect it, or at least I wrongly thought I perceived semi-seriousness.
> 
> Would you think of trying psychotropic medication before trying talking or relaxation methods, incidentally?


My bad, I said the same thing in real life to someone else who I think took me seriously as well.

I wouldn't submit myself to any treatment by a psychologist or psychiatrist (even though I have plenty of experience). I know what my problems are quite well and I think it's ridiculous that people are encouraged to think of psychological difficulties as accidents in the brain. I think such a thing is probably very rare. People's problems are ultimately the result of a disharmony between the personality of the individual and their circumstance - medication or pathologizing the individual's reaction to what might really be a collective pathology is one way society deals with people who are dis-satisfied with the terms of existence offered them and therefore have the potential to change the status quo. People who don't have that dis-satisfaction will probably not change anything significant because there is no need for them to. So the mainstream thinking in psychology is basically a method of maintenance/ perservation of the existing social paradigm, even though I'm sure people in the field think of themselves as being very independent thinkers and all that.

I absolutely understand why people seek treatment and medication but it seems to me that the real difficulties in life are at once way too big and way too subtle for a doctor, no matter how much education, to know what is needed to further the individual, without having had very similar experience themselves. And even if they did, it's not a guarantee that they or anyone could provide whatever it is.

Forgive me if my thoughts are offensive to anyone who thinks otherwise, and I know they are kind of controversial and feather-ruffling but I wouldn't say it if I didn't think it needed to be said.


----------



## breakup

It is true that alcohol will not make your problems go away, it will just make you not care about them so much. 

Another way is to help someone out who is worse off that you are, then your problems won't seem so bad. Been there, doing that.


----------



## Musicophile

breakup said:


> It is true that alcohol will not make your problems go away, it will just make you not care about them so much.
> 
> Another way is to help someone out who is worse off that you are, then your problems won't seem so bad. Been there, doing that.


To quote a famous saying: Alcohol Won't Solve Problems... But Neither Will Drinking Water


----------



## Dr Johnson

Alpha Zeta Rosato Veronese 2014.

Italian rosé from The Wine Society @£5.95.

Something to quaff as I watch the drizzle.


----------



## Musicophile

Hine VSOP cognac.


----------



## Guest

Harviestoun Broken Dial.

Amber ale.

I'd be lying if I said this was the most exciting beer I'd ever had. It tastes like something from the.1970's; sweet, caramelly, thin, little aroma or hop character. What can I say? It's wet.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> Harviestoun Broke Dial.
> 
> Amber ale.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said this was the most exciting beer I'd ever had.* It tastes like something from the.1970's; sweet,* caramelly, thin, little aroma or hop character. What can I say? It's wet.


Oh dear! ......................


----------



## Guest

Yeah try before you buy a case!!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Members who live overseas (and, indeed, younger members from the UK) may not appreciate fully the horror contained in the words "It tastes like something from the 1970s"

Be glad that you do not.


----------



## Guest

I've had to have a dram of Nikka 17yo to assuage the horror!!


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I've had to have a dram of Nikka 17yo to assuage the horror!!


And who shall blame you?

If Nikka 17yo had been more widely available in the early 70s perhaps my generation would have smoked less dope/dropped less acid and/or generally been less bonkers.


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> And who shall blame you?
> 
> If Nikka 17yo had been more widely available in the early 70s perhaps my generation would have smoked less dope/dropped less acid and/or generally been less bonkers.


True, but that's not our problem now, it's our partner's.


----------



## breakup

Dr Johnson said:


> And who shall blame you?
> 
> If Nikka 17yo had been more widely available in the early 70s perhaps my generation would have *smoked less dope/dropped less acid* and/or generally been less bonkers.


Are you kidding? My generation didn't need any of that to be completely Bonkers, just look at me.  But having that stuff certainly helped some people.


----------



## Dr Johnson

breakup said:


> Are you kidding? My generation didn't need any of that to be completely Bonkers, just look at me.  But having that stuff certainly helped some people.


Whatever you may have had to put up with just be glad that you did not have to live through the gustatory desert that was Great Britain in the early 70s.

That is all I have to say about that.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Harviestoun Broken Dial.
> 
> Amber ale.
> 
> I'd be lying if I said this was the most exciting beer I'd ever had. *It tastes like something from the.1970's; sweet, caramelly, thin, little aroma or hop character. What can I say? It's wet.*


A succinct and accurate assessment, sir.

To take away the memory of the taste of the product you reviewed, I am drinking some quite acceptable Løitens Aqvavit from Norway - I know this is equivalent to admitting enjoying blended whisky, but it's what I could get.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> A succinct and accurate assessment, sir.
> 
> To take away the memory of the taste of the product you reviewed, I am drinking some quite acceptable Løitens Aqvavit from Norway - I know this is equivalent to admitting enjoying blended whisky, but it's what I could get.


Hey, blended doesn't have to mean Bells! Some of my favoured Japanese malts are blends.


----------



## Guest

Hopster
Tweed Brewing Co

No 2 in a series of (hopefully) 2 
Rubbish beers to avoid.

I'm not even going to give it the recognition of describing it. And it's from Manchester!!!

Thankfully there's a bottle of Kernel IPA Citra cooling in the fridge.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Oh dear! You are having an unlucky week with beer.


----------



## Guest

Yes I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Enjoying a refreshing cup of Royal Assam tea with my daughter 'Voxette' tonight. I'd like to say that no alcohol has preceded this, but actually a bottle of 'Taste the Difference' Gavi has been quaffed between us!


----------



## breakup

TurnaboutVox said:


> Enjoying a refreshing cup of Royal Assam tea with my daughter 'Voxette' tonight. I'd like to say that no alcohol has preceded this, but actually a bottle of 'Taste the Difference' Gavi *has been quaffed between us!*


And who was sitting between you, drinking the wine.


----------



## Guest

Fyne Ales.
Hop Patch.
APA (American Pale Ale)

Resinous, powerfully hopped. Scrummy stuff from Scotland.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Boutinot La Fleur Solitaire Cotes du Rhone Blanc 2013/14
'Made from a blend of Grenache Blanc, Clairette, Viognier, Marsanne and Roussanne. The fragrant peach blossom tones of the Viognier lift the nose, whilst the Grenache Blanc provides an invigorating freshness and body. The palate is fruity yet silky smooth, as the subtle background oak brings a savoury butterscotch complexity. *Great with grilled fish*'.

But it had to do duty accompanying some lamb's liver, due to me trying to read the menu without my reading specs.

Thought I was ordering a _Fleurie_, didn't I?


----------



## breakup

Cheap whiskey and ginger ale, on ice. 

I just finished taking my truck apart and found that the bearings in the rear axle are pressed into the housing and not onto the axle, so now I need to pull the bearings out and press the new ones back in. More work for me, but now I don't need to take the axles somewhere to get the work done. Meanwhile my truck just sits there with the rear end up on blocks. One nice thing about a pickup truck, it has good ground clearance so I can just crawl under it when I need to without jacking it up, except when I need to take the wheels off. 

My previous pickup had a 3" lift and I could take the starter out and work on it and put it back in, without any jacking at all.


----------



## GreenMamba

Monkey Shoulder scotch. A blend, but a good one.


----------



## Badinerie

Bottled Grolsch Mostly. I need to get the rubber washers from the bottle tops to use as strap locks on my guitars.


----------



## KenOC

Tequila, with lime and salt on the glass rim...


----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> Bottled Grolsch Mostly. I need to get the rubber washers from the bottle tops to use as strap locks on my guitars.


You don't mess about with your breakfast time drinking up there do you?

I'm still only on my second cup of tea.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> No 2 in a series of (hopefully) 2
> Rubbish beers to avoid.


I beg, Sir, to add:

No. 3:

Greene King IPA (3.4%). It's wet. It's bland. It's entirely inoffensive. It's the only 'real ale' my local mini-supermarket sells (though it has every 'superlager' under the sun) and 'needs must' when a chilli threatens to go unaccompanied on a Wednesday night...

And No. 4 in a series of 4:

Bath Ales Barnsey dark bitter (4.5%). Meh.


----------



## Badinerie

Dr Johnson said:


> You don't mess about with your breakfast time drinking up there do you?
> 
> I'm still only on my second cup of tea.


Aye....Its lovely on Cornflakes!


----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> Aye....Its lovely on Cornflakes!


Sounds splendid!

(BTW it's possible to buy a locking strap. I did and it works a treat. Means you don't have to bother with prising the rubber bits off the bottles.)


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I beg, Sir, to add:
> 
> No. 3:
> 
> Greene King IPA (3.4%). It's wet. It's bland. It's entirely inoffensive. It's the only 'real ale' my local mini-supermarket sells (though it has every 'superlager' under the sun) and 'needs must' when a chilli threatens to go unaccompanied on a Wednesday night...
> 
> And No. 4 in a series of 4:
> 
> Bath Ales Barnsey dark bitter (4.5%). Meh.


Perhaps there needs to be a thread on Rubbish Beers to Avoid, as a warning to others. Their prevalence is most disturbing.


----------



## Badinerie

Dr Johnson said:


> Sounds splendid!
> 
> (BTW it's possible to buy a locking strap. I did and it works a treat. Means you don't have to bother with prising the rubber bits off the bottles.)


But...but.....what about the beer!.

Actually I do have some LM surelock straps but on My Gibson SG and Thinline Tele the Rubber washers are less bulky and the guitars are light enough not to need much else.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Badinerie said:


> But...but.....what about the beer!.
> 
> Actually I do have some LM surelock straps but on My Gibson SG and Thinline Tele the Rubber washers are less bulky and the guitars are light enough not to need much else.


Drink the beer anyway!!:lol:

My locking strap won't fit on my Eastwood Classic 6 Deluxe because of the Bigsby tailpiece. Perhaps I need Grolsch!:lol:


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> I beg, Sir, to add:
> 
> No. 3:
> 
> Greene King IPA (3.4%). It's wet. It's bland. It's entirely inoffensive. It's the only 'real ale' my local mini-supermarket sells (though it has every 'superlager' under the sun) and 'needs must' when a chilli threatens to go unaccompanied on a Wednesday night...
> 
> And No. 4 in a series of 4:
> 
> Bath Ales Barnsey dark bitter (4.5%). Meh.


I haven't drunk any beer for years (except for an underwhelming "summer" beer a year ago) and I can quite believe that Greene King IPA is less than wonderful: I live near Cambridge (not that that means much, I think they had a pub as far away as Yeovil some time ago) and used to often drink it as a session beer but I have to say that their Abbot Ale was the first "real ale" I ever tasted (in the Nutshell in Bury St Edmunds in 1975). Now that, at the time, was a real eye opener.

:cheers:

(A friend was a tenant from Greene King for many years and found them CAUCs to deal with).


----------



## Guest

S'funny. I was tending towards red wine till a couple of years ago and giving up on characterless beers. Then I discovered all the new hop forward beers. Now I'm finding wine not so appealing and always keep a stock of tasty beers in.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Greene King IPA at RateBeer. Remarkable concurrence with my own experience I must say.

http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/greene-king-ipa-filtered/11832/


----------



## elgar's ghost

It's Green Pear time at my local due to the seasonal crop of green hops.


----------



## clavichorder

California Pino Grisio.


----------



## Vaneyes

In the past few days, Kahlua, Black Sambuca, Grand Marnier, Glendronach 18, Caol Ila 12. :devil:


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> In the past few days, Kahlua, Black Sambuca, Grand Marnier, Glendronach 18, Caol Ila 12. :devil:


Spells like a week long party Van, myself I indulged in two centilitres of 18YO Cask Strength Lagavulin Single Malt before going to bed last night, still had a taste of peaty decomposing seaweeds and salty wet Atlantic Winds in my mouth this morning! Yummy!

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Willow
Wreckless pale ale.

Fruity and soft.


----------



## sharik

currently i drink tea, coffee, and water.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Vaneyes

ptr said:


> Spells like a week long party Van, myself I indulged in two centilitres of 18YO Cask Strength Lagavulin Single Malt before going to bed last night, still had a taste of peaty decomposing seaweeds and salty wet Atlantic Winds in my mouth this morning! Yummy!
> 
> /ptr


You're tough on me, ptr. I'll hafta Google for centilitre. Cheers, always!


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> You're tough on me, ptr. I'll hafta Google for centilitre. Cheers, always!


I can't say that I take it personally, but the US is still in the measurement dark ages! The metric system is fabulously simple! :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## TurnaboutVox

@ Vaneyes

1 cl (centilitre) = 10 ml (millilitres)
1 dl (decilitre) = 10 cl
1 l = 10 dl

Simples!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

current drinking

Approximately 37.5 cl of Navarro DdO Sierra de Andia Rojo (Garnache, Graziano & Tempranillo blend - very acceptable) although we weren't measuring and in truth Mrs. Vox may have got the lion's share.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> @ Vaneyes
> 
> 1 cl (centilitre) = 10 ml (millilitres)
> 1 dl (decilitre) = 10 cl
> 1 l = 10 dl
> 
> Simples!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> current drinking
> 
> Approximately 37.5 cl of Navarro DdO Sierra de Andia Rojo (Garnache, Graziano & Tempranillo blend - very acceptable) although we weren't measuring and in truth Mrs. Vox may have got the lion's share.


so 2 cl = 20 ml

and 2 cl = 0,2 dl hahaha

you like spanish wine TV? this blend goes with strong taste food


----------



## TurnaboutVox

clara s said:


> you like spanish wine TV? this blend goes with strong taste food


It went well with the Spanish food we had last night, certainly, clara s. And there isn't any left today to assess its acceptability without food.

I've been quite taken with Spanish whites (Albarino especially) for a while.


----------



## Badinerie

Been enjoying the Oranjeboom imported lager. Nice...


----------



## Guest

What have been your best beverages of 2015?

Time to cogitate, assess. assimilate and communicate!


----------



## Pugg

Orange juice at the breakfast table


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Water with chia seeds.


----------



## Pugg

:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme

Just finished








Cool and refreshing


----------



## Flamme

There is already my topic btw so if it can be merged...
http://www.talkclassical.com/23103-what-you-drinking.html?highlight=


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> There is already my topic btw so if it can be merged...
> http://www.talkclassical.com/23103-what-you-drinking.html?highlight=


So there is!

If the powers that be would care to mix these two together in a large glass, that would be grand...


----------



## Guest

The Kernal
India Pale Ale

Yes yes another one!


----------



## Pugg

Nice cup of morning tea


----------



## Lyricus

Cheap Italian table red left over from New Year Eve's.


----------



## kartikeys

cold water, treating it like a drink, sipping on it slowly.


----------



## brotagonist

Golden Monkey black tea 

It's gotten cold, so I am gulping it as I am getting ready to brew the leaves a second time. I will add fresh-pressed sweet apple cider, as the second brewing tends to be weak (I tend to let the first brew steep rather long).


----------



## Guest

Glen Rothes / Douglas
11 yo malt.

As recommended by my local vendor. Complex, sherried warmth.

Bliss!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Two pints of this earlier:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

This week in January we are, as usual, trying to drink no alcohol. To compensate for the last two weeks, to be brutally honest. Whoever doesn't last until Friday is traditionally deemed 'the loser',

So the answer to what am I drinking is, water mostly. And some rather good Peaberry coffee from Booths.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I'm drinking Cappuccino.


----------



## Pugg

Very fresh home made orange juice.
Not from a bottle, squeezed them myself :cheers:


----------



## Lukecash12

A nice, dry pinot noir and some baccy called Tuskegee. Not sure whether I'm drinking or inhaling both, right this moment. But I'll know the answer to that question pretty soon here... :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I think this may be the ultimate in audiophile / alcohol related pornography - it's a limited-edition Linn LP12 turntable, made from recycled whisky barrels. Only £25,000.


----------



## Guest

Cafetiere, Costa Rica beans, medium grind.


----------



## Wood

TurnaboutVox said:


> I think this may be the ultimate in audiophile / alcohol related pornography - it's a limited-edition Linn LP12 turntable, made from recycled whisky barrels. Only £25,000.
> 
> View attachment 80077


All that money and you don't even get a lid.


----------



## Badinerie

From earlier today...


----------



## Balthazar




----------



## elgar's ghost

Badinerie said:


> From earlier today...


That pink drink looks dangerous... :lol:


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Pugg

Nice cup of strong morning tea, white with a little bit of sugar


----------



## Jos

Another one in the series of "affordable Italians", a Barolo, no less. That may seem excessive on a wednesday, but this is a Barolo for the masses at, iirc, 7 euros 
A 2006 from Aldi. Bought about 5 years ago and by some magic I've managed to leave them untouched, as planned, untill now.
Nice but it very much needs to be at room temp. and putting it in a decanter a few hours before drinking is also a big plus.
First sample last week came straight from the cellar into the glass and that was a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I know this is off topic (again)  but, out of curiosity, what is your turntable, please, Jos?


----------



## Jos

Hi TV,
The turntable is a Lenco L75 from the early '70s. Bought it when I was 15 or thereabout.
Built like a tank with a heavy platter and a strong motor.
I modified it over the years; solid plinth, new main bearing from bronze (homemade on an even older lathe) and a Decca International tonearm. 
Cheap but enjoyable cartridge by Shure; the M75b, type2 for this is my "daily driver" that also plays the 2nd hand stuff from the thriftstore, straight from the crates.
I have another L75, even more modded (fully diy tonearm,13") with a Sumiko blackbird MC. Truth is that MC's scare me, especially after a few glasses of Barolo  hey, we're back on topic !


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I'm drinking beer out of a tea cup, even though I have a few of those fancy mugs....


----------



## groofay

I have some tap water. It's going crazy over here!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Franziskaner Hefe-Weissbier naturtrüb (unfiltered) from a red WINE glass  which I suppose is more orthodox than a tea cup, SiegendesLicht. Nice, clean and very characteristic of good German wheat beer.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Nice kit, Jos. I didn't recognise the Lenco t/t despite having been an insufferable Hi-Fi geek in the late 70's. I never graduated to an MC cartridge, though.


----------



## GreenMamba

TurnaboutVox said:


> Franziskaner Hefe-Weissbier naturtrüb (unfiltered) from a red WINE glass  which I suppose is more orthodox than a tea cup, SiegendesLicht. Nice, clean and very characteristic of good German wheat beer.


If the point is to be able to drink beer at work and not get caught, then tea cup beats red wine glass hands down.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

GreenMamba said:


> If the point is to be able to drink beer at work and not get caught, then tea cup beats red wine glass hands down.


Oh no, I don't do that. I can't risk sending my trucks to the Franziskaner brewery instead of wherever it is they have to go. Although... twenty tons of that stuff do sound good.


----------



## Guest

groofay said:


> I have some tap water. It's going crazy over here!


I see you really like to push the envelope.


----------



## Figleaf

My first Baileys of the now-departed Christmas season! I can't remember whether I couldn't find it in France, or whether the lure of cheap red wine proved more enticing.


----------



## Blake

Some Canebrake, some Stella, and maybe some Hakushu to finish off my indulgence. Just enough to feel a tinge of sore regret tomorrow.


----------



## brotagonist

...an espresso; a glass of room temperature _Brita_ filtered tap water; and a glass of sweet apple cider before I head out the door!


----------



## GreenMamba

Connemara, an Irish single malt with peat. Doesn't quite taste like Scotch.


----------



## EricABQ

GreenMamba said:


> Connemara, an Irish single malt with peat. Doesn't quite taste like Scotch.


Always wanted to try that but can never find it here.


----------



## Vaneyes

GreenMamba said:


> Connemara, an Irish single malt with peat. Doesn't quite taste like Scotch.


My favorite Irish, along with Black Bush. :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

My first cup off tea


----------



## starthrower

This stuff is smoother, and has more flavor than the 25 dollar bottles.


----------



## ptr

GreenMamba said:


> Connemara, an Irish single malt with peat. Doesn't quite taste like Scotch.


Tried it at a "tasting" a few years back and it was not bad at all (In that Irish way), but decided against it when I discovered that they ad a fair amount of E150 food colouring... I always get suspicious when distillers try to make their drink more digestible with additives! :cheers: :cheers:

/ptr


----------



## TxllxT

Lovely Glühwein!


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr said:


> Tried it at a "tasting" a few years back and it was not bad at all (In that Irish way), but decided against it when I discovered that they ad a fair amount of E150 food colouring... I always get suspicious when distillers try to make their drink more digestible with additives! :cheers: :cheers:
> 
> /ptr


It has nothing to do with being digestible (although I may be taking your words too literally). For better or worse, I believe it's fairly commonly used in Scotch, even very good Scotches.


----------



## Pugg

Another nice cup of strong tea, white, little sugar please :lol:


----------



## ptr

GreenMamba said:


> It has nothing to do with being digestible (_although I may be taking your words too literally_). For better or worse, I believe it's fairly commonly used in Scotch, even very good Scotches.


Yes You do! Used to be common, still is with blended whiskies (to get the same colour from batch to batch).. I avoid those who do! I mostly drink wee drams of single malts anyway, and there, the trend is for original taste and colour! (I really have no interest in the alcohol, but am a sucker for the aromas it brings! :tiphat

/ptr


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> It has nothing to do with being digestible (although I may be taking your words too literally). For better or worse, I believe it's fairly commonly used in Scotch, even very good Scotches.


If you're referring to caramel, yes it is quite common for colouring, including single malts.


----------



## GreenMamba

ptr said:


> Yes You do! Used to be common, still is with blended whiskies (to get the same colour from batch to batch).. I avoid those who do! I mostly drink wee drams of single malts anyway, and there, the trend is for original taste and colour! (I really have no interest in the alcohol, but am a sucker for the aromas it brings! :tiphat
> 
> /ptr


Single malts use E150 too. I've read that Lagavulin, Talisker, Bowmore and many others use it.



dogen said:


> If you're referring to caramel, yes it is quite common for colouring, including single malts.


Yes E150a is the caramel coloring.


----------



## clara s

ready to end a busy day with a special apéritif

for today campari with soda in the local bistro

no cocktail dress, it's getting freezing as the sun goes to sleep


----------



## Flamme

Coffee. Hot and black as night! Goes well with some home made rafaelo balls!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

A nice blend of Ceylon and Royal Assam teas, unsweetened with just a spot of milk, in front of the stove on a bitterly cold afternoon.


----------



## Flamme

A freakin dynamite...What do they put in this??? I was warned but didnt believe...


----------



## Badinerie

Just got in from the Cinema where I had some










Now Im having some


----------



## Novelette

I should protest this thread. I feel like I started or abetted in the starting of a similarly named thread, which didn't catch on.

Oh well, I shouldn't criticize when the very thread stands as a monument -- redounding to the glory of the bottle.

Current drinking: [Hendrick's] Gin Martini.
Prepared by: Me.


----------



## Pugg

Coffee strong, white, little bit of sugar


----------



## kartikeys

too much tea
here in Mumbai we have what can be called a winter, maybe. 
it's about to go soon and we will be blessed with a hot sun.


----------



## Jeff W

Apple juice. Plain old apple juice


----------



## Guest

Flamme said:


> A freakin dynamite...What do they put in this??? I was warned but didnt believe...


Nice though. Which did you have? (I think the Blue is the strongest....and my favourite).


----------



## Guest

Novelette said:


> I should protest this thread. I feel like I started or abetted in the starting of a similarly named thread, which didn't catch on.
> 
> Oh well, I shouldn't criticize when the very thread stands as a monument -- redounding to the glory of the bottle.
> 
> Current drinking: [Hendrick's] Gin Martini.
> Prepared by: Me.


I suggested this thread be merged but it didn't happen.
Console yourself with a drink.


----------



## clara s

as I look from my office window the clouds gathering over the mountain,
I feel that it's time to shut down (the computer)

There is this new small coffee shop round the corner,
serving unique irish coffee

very hot colombian coffee,
irish whiskey (Jameson preferably?),
brown sugar,
aaaaand topped with fresh, cold, whipping cream

small pleasures of life 

(I would love to drink it, listening to Shostakovich jazz suite)


----------



## TurnaboutVox

^^^ Sounds very tempting, clara s.

I will console myself instead with Colombian Agustino Forest coffee, freshly ground, black and unsweetened, on this cold afternoon. I'm in front of a blazing stove, listening to Schoenberg's Gurrelieder songs with their original piano accompaniment.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> ^^^ Sounds very tempting, clara s.
> 
> I will console myself instead with Colombian Agustino Forest coffee, freshly ground, black and unsweetened, on this cold afternoon. I'm in front of a blazing stove, listening to Schoenberg's Gurrelieder songs with their original piano accompaniment.


perfect senses

you beat me mr. Vox and tomorrow I have to think something more sparkling than yours hahaha


----------



## Flamme

dogen said:


> Nice though. Which did you have? (I think the Blue is the strongest....and my favourite).


Its the blue one!








At topic Im siping some delicios








Mix of amazing ingredients like Hibiscus, apple , clove, cinnamon , orange peel, lemon peel...Turns your experience in a symphony of taste and immunity boosting...Also scent is out of this world, probably heavens


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> as I look from my office window the clouds gathering over the mountain,
> I feel that it's time to shut down (the computer)
> 
> There is this new small coffee shop round the corner,
> serving unique irish coffee
> 
> very hot colombian coffee,
> irish whiskey (Jameson preferably?),
> brown sugar,
> aaaaand topped with fresh, cold, whipping cream
> 
> small pleasures of life
> 
> (I would love to drink it, listening to Shostakovich jazz suite)


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Shostakovich's Jazz Suite on most coffee shop juke boxes these days?


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Shostakovich's Jazz Suite on most coffee shop juke boxes these days?


hahaha

I will punish you hp for showing disrespect to lady clara


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> hahaha
> 
> I will punish you hp for showing disrespect to lady clara


No problem. When do we start? :devil:


----------



## Pugg

Nice fresh squeezed orange juice


----------



## kartikeys

the Kashmiri kawah, essentially black tea, good for cold weather, and a relaxant.


----------



## Pugg

Nice cup hot chocolate milk with cream


----------



## Cosmos

My sister got me this little set of flavored oolong teas. I had the vanilla-oolong last night, which was soothing and tasty. I'm going to have one with "toasted almond", see what that's like.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Cosmos said:


> My sister got me this little set of flavored oolong teas. I had the vanilla-oolong last night, which was soothing and tasty. I'm going to have one with "toasted almond", see what that's like.


My daughter likes all sorts of flavoured teas, Cosmos, but I've never developed a taste for them. I'm rather limited to tea made with Camellia sinensis. Boring, I know.


----------



## starthrower

Not the tap water in Flint, Michigan. I bet the governor doesn't drink it either.


----------



## Cosmos

TurnaboutVox said:


> My daughter likes all sorts of flavoured teas, Cosmos, but I've never developed a taste for them. I'm rather limited to tea made with Camellia sinensis. Boring, I know.


I'm like your daughter. I'm not big on normal tea. Black tea I can do with milk and sugar. But I don't have the taste for green. And oolong by itself isn't...well, my cup of tea.


----------



## hpowders

The only tea I drink is Twinings 100% Pure Oolong Tea. The tea is selected from the Fujian Province of China.

I'm much more of a coffee connoisseur.


----------



## clara s

today I have definitely won mr. Vox

It was a sweet sunset this evening, although the temperature was around 5C.

I loved the colour of the sky, orange with broken clouds. So, after work, it was evening drink by the seaside.

Asti Martini, cold, sparkling and very tasty,
with a strawberry in my glass.

I' d love to listen to Paganini caprice 24.

But I don't know hpowders, does the juke box of the Breeze bar, have it? hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> The only tea I drink is Twinings 100% Pure Oolong Tea. The tea is selected from the Fujian Province of China.
> 
> I'm much more of a coffee connoisseur.


try a glass of JD, for a change tonight.

It is made of corn, rye and malted barley from Lincoln county


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Ah, yes, you have won tonight, Ms. clara s. I can't match you. Here it is cold and dark and rainy. Not a night for Asti and strawberries, I fear.


----------



## clara s

tomorrow it will be an other day mr. Vox

because, if you don't like english weather, wait a minute hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> try a glass of JD, for a change tonight.
> 
> It is made of corn, rye and malted barley from Lincoln county


Ha! Ha! That would be a HUGE change from Oolong Tea, indeed!!

You know JD was Frank Sinatra's favorite drink and he was buried with a bottle. I wonder if he finally finished it?

There is even a Jack Daniels Frank Sinatra Special Reserve but I have not yet tasted it.


----------



## Belowpar

Going to a Burn's night supper tonight. The last one was 30 years ago and the hangover has never entirely gone. That was the last time I really drank Whisky. I am in the strange position of feeling sorry for what I have done to myself and the causing event has yet to take place.

Help.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Belowpar said:


> Going to a Burn's night supper tonight. The last one was 30 years ago and the hangover has never entirely gone. That was the last time I really drank Whisky. I am in the strange position of feeling sorry for what I have done to myself and the causing event has yet to take place.
> 
> Help.


*Here's a bottle and an honest friend*

Here's a bottle and an honest friend!
What wad ye wish for mair, man?
Wha kens, before his life may end,
What his share may be of care, man.

Then catch the moments as they fly,
And use them as ye ought, man:
Believe me, happiness is shy,
And comes not ay when sought, man.

Robert Burns


----------



## Pugg

Nice hot strong coffee, white, little bit of sugar


----------



## Ingélou

I had an extra glass of red wine - cor, push the boat out - one evening last week, and soon afterwards developed hives on my swollen eyelids and also on my face. I googled & found lots of other people who'd experienced the same. 

I'm sticking to sparkly water for the time being.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

IPA, because I deserve it. Practiced Villa-Lobos guitarconcerto until 12 pm


----------



## hpowders

Cosmos said:


> My sister got me this little set of flavored oolong teas. I had the vanilla-oolong last night, which was soothing and tasty. I'm going to have one with "toasted almond", see what that's like.


Oolong tea rocks!! Healthy too!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! That would be a HUGE change from Oolong Tea, indeed!!
> 
> You know JD was Frank Sinatra's favorite drink and he was buried with a bottle. I wonder if he finally finished it?
> 
> There is even a Jack Daniels Frank Sinatra Special Reserve but I have not yet tasted it.


Frank knew the small emjoyments of life
I have to find this special reserve

so, did you make this HUGE change, or tonight was an other one of oolong tea specials? hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Frank knew the small emjoyments of life
> I have to find this special reserve
> 
> so, did you make this HUGE change, or tonight was an other one of oolong tea specials? hahaha


The only huge change is I am typing more with my right index finger. By coincidence I just had a relaxing mug of Oolong tea and just sat down to the computer and I see your tea/JD post.

I am all out of JD. How come I get socks, mittens, gloves and fruit baskets for Xmas, but not what I really want and need-a tall bottle of JD? It wouldn't even have to be gift-wrapped!

JD makes a few premium (read- higher-priced) batches of bourbon now. It was said Frank Sinatra used to drink the stuff like it was water. Nobody could out-drink Frank! Imagine being buried with the stuff!


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Ain't much of a wine-drinker, but I popped the cork on this nice Napa Valley Pinot Noir, since I needed a cup'a it for this amazing pot-roast recipe that I got recently. I know that if this meal gets bollixed up, it can only be put down to user-error. So I'm thinkin'-- as long as the bottle's already open...:devil:


----------



## Guest

Hibiki 12 yo whisky. Forced to give a friend some too, who put far too much water in it. Heathen!
https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskies/suntory-hibiki-12-year-old-whisky/


----------



## GreenMamba

Duvel Tripel Hop. A special edition beer which they give a hop boost. Excellent.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Vin de Bordeaux - Appellation d'Origine Protégée 2014. Produit de France. Cost around 2.50 Euros . Quite sour, actually.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Duvel Tripel Hop. A special edition beer which they give a hop boost. Excellent.


Oo er that sounds a gud un!!


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> Oo er that sounds a gud un!!


It is, but note that they aren't Pacific NW style citrus/pine hops. It still tastes like Duvel, not like an American IPA.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> It is, but note that they aren't Pacific NW style citrus/pine hops. It still tastes like Duvel, not like an American IPA.


Oh, I'm so pigeon-holed!


----------



## Pugg

Morning tea, strong, white please


----------



## Belowpar

Belowpar said:


> Going to a Burn's night supper tonight. The last one was 30 years ago and the hangover has never entirely gone. That was the last time I really drank Whisky. I am in the strange position of feeling sorry for what I have done to myself and the causing event has yet to take place.
> 
> Help.


Must be getting old, I skipped the afters and SURVIVED!

Tonight is the day to raise a glass to Sotlands greatest poet and songwriter/collector.


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> The only huge change is I am typing more with my right index finger. By coincidence I just had a relaxing mug of Oolong tea and just sat down to the computer and I see your tea/JD post.
> 
> I am all out of JD. How come I get socks, mittens, gloves and fruit baskets for Xmas, but not what I really want and need-a tall bottle of JD? It wouldn't even have to be gift-wrapped!
> 
> JD makes a few premium (read- higher-priced) batches of bourbon now. It was said Frank Sinatra used to drink the stuff like it was water. Nobody could out-drink Frank! Imagine being buried with the stuff!


i must not forget to send you a tall bottle of JD for Easter

in return I want the new Michael Kors leather backpack hahaha


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> i must not forget to send you a tall bottle of JD for Easter
> 
> in return I want the new Michael Kors leather backpack hahaha


I just might bite at that trade. I'm getting desperate. I have an Aunt Ethel and in my mind it comes out Aunt Ethanol!!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haggis, neeps and champit tatties accompanied by an Isle of Jura whisky. Unfortunately the marketing department are calling it 'Superstition' and they're not letting on how old it is, but it's still a single malt. To celebrate Burns night, of course.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Haggis, neeps and champit tatties accompanied by an Isle of Jura whisky. Unfortunately the marketing department are calling it 'Superstition' and they're not letting on how old it is, but it's still a single malt. To celebrate Burns night, of course.


It is a mixture of 13 and 21 yo. 
I really like it! Just finished a bottle of Jura Origin; not so characterful.


----------



## clara s

TurnaboutVox said:


> Haggis, neeps and champit tatties accompanied by an Isle of Jura whisky. Unfortunately the marketing department are calling it 'Superstition' and they're not letting on how old it is, but it's still a single malt. To celebrate Burns night, of course.


 "Haggis, neeps and champit tatties" mr Vox?


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Haggis is a savoury pudding made by mixing oatmeal, sheep offal and seasoning and cooking in an enclosed membrane of some sort (traditionally the stomach of the said sheep). Neeps are turnips, and champit (or chappit) tatties are mashed potatoes. 

Poverty food, originally, and very familiar to the majority of the Scots populus until modern times. Now glamorised as a 'Burns supper'. :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ

Four Roses Small Batch (Bourbon.)

At $24 for a 750ml bottle, this might be the best bargain in Bourbon. I would consider it a good buy at $10 more.


----------



## ArtMusic

Pugg said:


> Morning tea, strong, white please


Which is your favorite type of tea? I like tea.


----------



## Pugg

ArtMusic said:


> Which is your favorite type of tea? I like tea.




Being half British


----------



## Guest

Roosters Fort Smith APA.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Sainsbury's SO Organic teabag dunked in a mug of hot water, milk. It's the best I can do at this late stage in the day.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Sainsbury's SO Organic teabag dunked in a mug of hot water, milk. It's the best I can do at this late stage in the day.


Respect for the effort in posting!


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Respect for the effort in posting!


I took one for the TC team, ya know?


----------



## Vaneyes

I could've simply spelled the word, but they said "message too short", aka "use more bandwidth".


----------



## EricABQ

Went with a bottle of cheap Mondavi cab tonight.


----------



## Vaneyes

EricABQ said:


> Went with a bottle of cheap Mondavi cab tonight.


Sad what's happened to Napa Valley wine. 40 years ago, a good Cab could be bought for $10 to $15. Now $100 is no guarantee. I've given up on them, though I'll occasionally steer someone to Hess Allomi Cabernet ($30-something), who must have the NV area.

TIP: Palo Alto Reserva II Red Blend (primarily Merlot/Shiraz), Maule Valley, Chile 2013


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## GreenMamba

Johnny Walker Green. Received this as a Christmas gift from a non-drinker, so I was quite pleased with the selection.


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


>


Other brands available :lol:


----------



## Guest

Benromach 10yo Speyside single malt. A delicious blending of sherry, fruit and smoke.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Alcohol-free Pale lager from Clausthaler here! Actually very good


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Alcohol-free Pale lager from Clausthaler here! Actually very good


Alcohol-free beer: now there's a phrase to strike terror into the heart. I remember trying a Clausthaler alcohol-free lager in the 80s and thinking 'this is how powdered and reconstituted mummy must taste'. I do hope yours was better.

Actually I have to admit that this summer in Denmark I was half way through a bottle of Carlsberg Nordic alcohol-free lager (with an excellent lunch of pickled fish) before I even noticed. Although in that case the style of beer being 'mimicked' was not one that aspired to 'craft beer' status.


----------



## Pugg

Morning tea :lol:


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Alcohol-free beer: now there's a phrase to strike terror into the heart. I remember trying a Clausthaler alcohol-free lager in the 80s and thinking 'this is how powdered and reconstituted mummy must taste'. I do hope yours was better.
> 
> Actually I have to admit that this summer in Denmark I was half way through a bottle of Carlsberg Nordic alcohol-free lager (with an excellent lunch of pickled fish) before I even noticed. Although in that case the style of beer being 'mimicked' was not one that aspired to 'craft beer' status.


Yes, AF beer has traditionally tasted like wet mouldy bread. I had a BrewDog Nanny State AF pale ale the other day which was, amazingly, a very nice beer.


----------



## Pugg

Nice glass of milk


----------



## Blancrocher

Instant coffee. What does not kill you, makes you stronger.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I must admit I feel much the same way about instant coffee as I do about AF lager. But again some of the premium brands have got better in recent times.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I have prepared myself for future current drinking  2 strong beers from the winemonopoly (we have that in Norway) and 2 lagers from the normal shop. They will go down with some metal on spotify \m/


----------



## Pugg

Hot chocolate :cheers:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> Yes, AF beer has traditionally tasted like wet mouldy bread. I had a BrewDog Nanny State AF pale ale the other day which was, amazingly, a very nice beer.


I will give it a try. I'm fairly sure it's available at my local Booths (how I will miss that shop if we ever move away from the North West).

Currently drinking: Booths Guatemalan coffee, as preferred, made in a cafetiere from freshly ground from beans, and consumed black, unsweetened and strong. I have a preference for acidic, 'fruity' coffees and this is one of their best.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Liquid hydrogen oxide with the encased embryonic forms of Salvia hispanica mixed in.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Liquid hydrogen oxide with the encased embryonic forms of Salvia hispanica mixed in.


How are you still alive? 

'ja! Gold löslicher Kaffee', made by Rewe. Hey, you asked what I'm drinking .


----------



## Guest

African White Tea.

Who knew?


...washing down the finest scones I've ever tasted...


----------



## EricABQ

An afternoon pour of Talisker Distillers Edition. 

Of the three Taliskers I can afford (the ten year old, Storm, and this one) I find the Distillers Editions to be the most consistently excellent.


----------



## Guest

Rosemary focaccia sourdough beer from Northern Monk.

Yes. I thought that too! Salty, tart, crisp, mental.


----------



## Jos

Leffe triple, Belgium bliss. As you can see, a second one is due


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> I will give it a try. I'm fairly sure it's available at my local Booths (how I will miss that shop if we ever move away from the North West).


I'm very certain, (because the head brewer said so!) that Booths stock Northern Monk. Just try to ignore the fact it's in cans.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

dogen said:


> I'm very certain, ( the head brewer said so!) that Booths stock Northern Monk. Just try to ignore the fact it's in cans.


Our local Booths has a separate section for the sort of microbrewery craft beers you favour. I have been availing myself of it ever since Vox Junior specified that he would like to be supplied from it at his Christmas break. I am getting used to interesting can-fermented brews, though at around £2 - 2.35 per 330ml can, they aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## Lyricus

Been going cheap with Porto Morgado lately. I'm not exactly a fan of dessert wines, but port hits me just wine, and for $6 a bottle, you can't beat it!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

I'm nearly always drinking water. I'm so boring.


----------



## Pugg

Nice cup of afternoon tea:cheers:


----------



## Figleaf

Jos said:


> View attachment 81263
> 
> 
> Leffe triple, Belgium bliss. As you can see, a second one is due





dogen said:


> I'm very certain, (because the head brewer said so!) that Booths stock Northern Monk. Just try to ignore the fact it's in cans.


I brought some Leffe Blond back from France because Wood likes it, but it's in cans. Is this bad? I could have got the bottles but they would have been heavier and I was taking the coach.


----------



## Jos

Figleaf said:


> I brought some Leffe Blond back from France because Wood likes it, but it's in cans. Is this bad? I could have got the bottles but they would have been heavier and I was taking the coach.


after three of those he won't notice any difference :cheers:

Never had Leffe blond from a can, didn't know the stuff came in cans. I usually find a glass bottle more festive but I don't know if the cans affect the taste.
Wonderful opportunity for the scientific approach, ABXing and all that. Enjoy !


----------



## GreenMamba

Figleaf said:


> I brought some Leffe Blond back from France because Wood likes it, but it's in cans. Is this bad? I could have got the bottles but they would have been heavier and I was taking the coach.


Cans are better than bottles (appearances aside...although even then cans allow for better artwork). They don't allow any light in (they are *massively* better than clear or green bottles).

In the olden days, cans used to affect the flavor, but they are now better made.

Cans have a stigma (in the US, at least) because cheap lager was always sold in cans, while imports and craft beer were sold in bottles. But that's because canning equipment was expensive.

Now they have mobile canning equipment and smaller beweries may easily can. Shipping costs are massively lower and they are more environmentally friendly (at least in the US, where glass bottles might be recycled but are almost never refilled/re-used).

In the near future, I suspect that most beer will be sold in cans.

More than you need to know, perhaps. As far as Leffe is concerned, it's very readily avaialble in the US and is actually considered a bit of a "macro" Belgian. They filter it, so it's very clear (a bad thing to some people). Not sure what its reputation is overseas.


----------



## Jos

^^
It's definitely one of the well known names amongst the Belgium beers. Not a "micro" brewery.
Personally I like these very small breweries but some of their tastes are somewhat specific and can get boring after a while. Or there are differences in taste from one batch to another.
Most of the greater names bottle in brown glass. Big bottles are available too (.75 cc) from "duvel" , "chimay" and others.

Figleaf, anotherone I can recommend (not available in cans) is "Orval". Don't know where you are in France but the abbey is in eastern Belgium, a stones thrown from the French border. A friend of mine has a house there and when I visit I always buy a crate there. Also a nice day out with the kids.
Those munks make nice Orval cheese too.


----------



## Wood

Jos said:


> ^^
> It's definitely one of the well known names amongst the Belgium beers. Not a "micro" brewery.
> Personally I like these very small breweries but some of their tastes are somewhat specific and can get boring after a while. Or there are differences in taste from one batch to another.
> Most of the greater names bottle in brown glass. Big bottles are available too (.75 cc) from "duvel" , "chimay" and others.
> 
> Figleaf, anotherone I can recommend (not available in cans) is "Orval". Don't know where you are in France but the abbey is in eastern Belgium, a stones thrown from the French border. A friend of mine has a house there and when I visit I always buy a crate there. Also a nice day out with the kids.
> Those munks make nice Orval cheese too.


Close enough for a weekend trip. That is a good recommendation thanks Jos.

What is AF lager referred to (disparagingly) up thread?


----------



## Jos

^^

Alcohol Free; to be avoided !


----------



## Badinerie

Blending in with my surroundings, listening to Bruckner, trying to forget I have a teenage daughter...










One ice cube slowly melting into a large measure...


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Cans are better than bottles (appearances aside...although even then cans allow for better artwork). They don't allow any light in (they are *massively* better than clear or green bottles).
> 
> In the olden days, cans used to affect the flavor, but they are now better made.
> 
> Cans have a stigma (in the US, at least) because cheap lager was always sold in cans, while imports and craft beer were sold in bottles. But that's because canning equipment was expensive.
> 
> Now they have mobile canning equipment and smaller beweries may easily can. Shipping costs are massively lower and they are more environmentally friendly (at least in the US, where glass bottles might be recycled but are almost never refilled/re-used).
> 
> In the near future, I suspect that most beer will be sold in cans.
> 
> More than you need to know, perhaps. As far as Leffe is concerned, it's very readily avaialble in the US and is actually considered a bit of a "macro" Belgian. They filter it, so it's very clear (a bad thing to some people). Not sure what its reputation is overseas.


There is never too much to know about beer!
I'm still undecided on cans. I know the benefits. But a vital part of a good beer in a bottle is still being live i.e. fresh product containing the yeast. If it's yeastless (pasteurised and filtered) then it loses an important aspect of its taste. I'm told canned beer can still have live yeast in, but I'm still not convinced, even if that is true; because that then means you drink the yeast and I don't want to: with bottles you pour it carefully to leave the yeast at the bottom of the bottle (at least most people do, with most beers). I've had good beer from a can, but I still think it's got to be inferior to a fresh bottle of bottle-conditioned.


----------



## Jos

dogen said:


> even if that is true; because that then means you drink the yeast and I don't want to: with bottles you pour it carefully to leave the yeast at the bottom of the bottle (at least most people do, with most beers).


Although some pour the sediment into a shotglass to accompany the clear beer. I've done it with Duvel; nicely bitter and hoppy.
The downside is that one looks like a hipster trying to be interesting.


----------



## Guest

Jos said:


> Although some pour the sediment into a shotglass to accompany the clear beer. I've done it with Duvel; nicely bitter and hoppy.
> The downside is that one looks like a hipster trying to be interesting.


Plus, bathroom occupation.


----------



## Jos

Badinerie said:


> Blending in with my surroundings, listening to Bruckner, trying to forget I have a teenage daughter....


My sympathies, I know the feeling.
Let me know if it works. If so, I'll have a double for two teenage daughters...:cheers:


----------



## Jos

dogen said:


> Plus, bathroom occupation.


Haha, yeah, some symphonica flatulentia might sound after a good yeast-feast


----------



## Figleaf

Thanks Jos and GreenMamba. It turns out that the difference between canned and bottled Leffe Blond is that the stuff in cans is filtered but the bottled isn't. I got the cans from Lidl because Carrefour and Intermarché only had bottles. Colruyt probably had the best the best beer selection of any supermarket we went to, but I didn't happen to pass it on the way back.

I'm not a beer drinker myself, but Orval looks like a nice place to visit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Son R. and I had a decent couple of beers tonight at Manchester's CAMRA local pub of the year 2015, a relatively new place specialising in craft beer called "The Knott" - a pale ale and a stout. Both were excellent though served a little warm for my taste, by a degree or two. Unfortunately I don't recall the small breweries who produced them. Both went well with the excellent cheese, a vintage cheddar and an "Oxford Blue" which was our pre-concert meal tonight. 

And then on to the Bridgewater Hall for Sir Mark Elder and the Halle.


----------



## GreenMamba

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Jos and GreenMamba. It turns out that the difference between canned and bottled Leffe Blond is that the stuff in cans is filtered but the bottled isn't. I got the cans from Lidl because Carrefour and Intermarché only had bottles. Colruyt probably had the best the best beer selection of any supermarket we went to, but I didn't happen to pass it on the way back.
> 
> I'm not a beer drinker myself, but Orval looks like a nice place to visit.


The bottled Leffe we get in the US is definitely filtered, which is rare for a Belgian non-pilsner. Canned beer can be unfiltered (e.g., Witterkerke Witbier isn't).

Orval is really good, but nothing like Leffe. It's funky/sour.


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Son R. and I had a decent couple of beers tonight at Manchester's CAMRA local pub of the year 2015, a relatively new place specialising in craft beer called "The Knott" - a pale ale and a stout. Both were excellent though served a little warm for my taste, by a degree or two. Unfortunately I don't recall the small breweries who produced them. Both went well with the excellent cheese, a vintage cheddar and an "Oxford Blue" which was our pre-concert meal tonight.
> 
> And then on to the Bridgewater Hall for Sir Mark Elder and the Halle.


Sounds like an excellent evening, Sir Vox.


----------



## Wood

Jos said:


> ^^
> 
> Alcohol Free; to be avoided !


Oh my word, you're not wrong!


----------



## Wood

Figleaf said:


> Thanks Jos and GreenMamba. It turns out that the difference between canned and bottled Leffe Blond is that the stuff in cans is filtered but the bottled isn't. I got the cans from Lidl because Carrefour and Intermarché only had bottles. Colruyt probably had the best the best beer selection of any supermarket we went to, but I didn't happen to pass it on the way back.
> 
> I'm not a beer drinker myself, but Orval looks like a nice place to visit.


I wish I could have bottled the grimace on your face when your tried the tiny sample of Leffe that I could spare you.

Anyway, filtered canned Leffe Blond is a fine beer, thanks for lugging it back through two countries for me. :kiss:


----------



## Wood

Figleaf has a cold today. My traditional current drinking with a cold is boiling water, freshly squeezed lemon juice, honey and whisky, all stirred together with a cinnamon stick. If still poorly, I don't bother with all that, and just take the rest of the whisky neat. I don't know whether it cures the cold or not, but I don't care by then. 

What do Members have for current drinking when burdened with a nasty head cold?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Camomile tea with honey.

Or a bottle of claret.

Or both.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> What do Members have for current drinking when burdened with a nasty head cold?


Not a drink... but for me a cold requires a serious curry or a serious chili. My curries have been known to cure illnesses I've not even got.


----------



## Guest

Wood said:


> I wish I could have bottled the grimace on your face when your tried the tiny sample of Leffe that I could spare you.
> 
> Anyway, filtered canned Leffe Blond is a fine beer, thanks for lugging it back through two countries for me. :kiss:


A grimace for Leffe, Orval would probably cause some sort of psychotic episode! I'm afraid I call it Awful Orval. Not my stylee.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Wood said:


> My traditional current drinking with a cold is boiling water, freshly squeezed lemon juice, honey and whisky, all stirred together with a cinnamon stick.
> What do Members have for current drinking when burdened with a nasty head cold?


As you do, but the cinnamon stick is replaced with a teaspoon and augmented with sufficient dose of generic Ibuprofen at 8 hour intervals.



dogen said:


> A grimace for Leffe, Orval would probably cause some sort of psychotic episode! I'm afraid I call it Awful Orval. Not my stylee.


Really? I must say I rather care for Orval and had a bottle the other day.


----------



## Guest

Been a long time since I had it, maybe I should reassess!


----------



## Jos

#258

I do about the same as you, Wood. Minus the cinnamon stick. Oh, and I take a really hot shower before the drinking of my potion, and then straight into bed.

Some ibuprofen into the mixture helps as well .


----------



## Jos

dogen said:


> Not a drink... but for me a cold requires a serious curry or a serious chili. My curries have been known to cure illnesses I've not even got.


I've had curries that caused illnesses in bodily areas not to be mentioned by TOS......


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Been doing the famous shopping (for Norwegians) in Sweden thing today, with my wifes daughter. I got her quota for beer! Picked out lots of good ones. Having a Breznak now  Very nice after a day of waiting in endless queues.


----------



## Sloe

Wood said:


> I wish I could have bottled the grimace on your face when your tried the tiny sample of Leffe that I could spare you.
> 
> Anyway, filtered canned Leffe Blond is a fine beer, thanks for lugging it back through two countries for me. :kiss:


I think Leffe tastes like sucking on a used tea bag.
Saying that I don´t think it tastes bad. It is just how it tastes.


----------



## Jeff W

Current drinking: Apple juice to go along with breakfast (which is a bagel)


----------



## EricABQ

At Christmas time I picked up a gift pack of Johnnie Walker 200ml bottles, which included a bottle of the Blue Label.

Now, I've had more than my fair share of Scotch whisky, but never the JW Blue. Last night I finally decided to go ahead and open it up and give it a try.

My immediate, first impression was that it was incredibly smooth, with almost no alcohol burn to speak of, but was also surprisingly bland in flavor. I was expecting a bit more peat flavor than what this delivered. A few more sips only reinforced that initial impression. 

I can see why it is considered to be of such high quality, because people who aren't completely in love with the flavor of Scotch will naturally appreciate the incredible smoothness. However, as someone who looks for more flavor this was underwhelming. Enjoyable, but there are certainly other things I would purchase before this.


----------



## Figleaf

Sloe said:


> I think Leffe tastes like sucking on a used tea bag.
> Saying that I don´t think it tastes bad. It is just how it tastes.


I thought it had distinct overtones of cat wee.  But as I said, I'm not a beer drinker. One of the nice things about being female is that you're not expected to publicly neck vast quantities of evil tasting brown liquid just to be considered a proper grown up!


----------



## Guest

Figleaf said:


> I thought it had distinct overtones of cat wee.  But as I said, I'm not a beer drinker. One of the nice things about being female is that you're not expected to publicly neck vast quantities of evil tasting brown liquid just to be considered a proper grown up!


Cat wee is my go to flavour in a hoppy pale beer!!!


----------



## GreenMamba

dogen said:


> Cat wee is my go to flavour in a hoppy pale beer!!!


Certain hops are accused of this. E.g., Simcoes, which I like. Clusters.


----------



## Jeffrey Smith

EricABQ said:


> At Christmas time I picked up a gift pack of Johnnie Walker 200ml bottles, which included a bottle of the Blue Label.
> 
> Now, I've had more than my fair share of Scotch whisky, but never the JW Blue. Last night I finally decided to go ahead and open it up and give it a try.
> 
> My immediate, first impression was that it was incredibly smooth, with almost no alcohol burn to speak of, but was also surprisingly bland in flavor. I was expecting a bit more peat flavor than what this delivered. A few more sips only reinforced that initial impression.
> 
> I can see why it is considered to be of such high quality, because people who aren't completely in love with the flavor of Scotch will naturally appreciate the incredible smoothness. However, as someone who looks for more flavor this was underwhelming. Enjoyable, but there are certainly other things I would purchase before this.


Thank you for saving me money. I have been tempted by that. But now I know to stick to my usual ones (although I actually do not like peat tinged drinks: I am more of a Speysider).


----------



## Lyricus

Hot tea with generic dayquil. I am not enjoying the flu.


----------



## Guest

GreenMamba said:


> Certain hops are accused of this. E.g., Simcoes, which I like. Clusters.


I was at a "meet the brewer" thing the other night and he used the term as part of one of his descriptions.


----------



## Jos

^^
I once went to a winetasting where the host/somelier, without raising an eyebrow, talked about horsemanure to describe one of his samples. Not sure if I bought any of those at the time.


----------



## EricABQ

Jeffrey Smith said:


> Thank you for saving me money. I have been tempted by that. But now I know to stick to my usual ones (although I actually do not like peat tinged drinks: I am more of a Speysider).


It's worth trying if you can get a sample size for a reasonable price. It tasted like it probably had a fair amount of speysiders in the blend.


----------

